# LiFePO4 48V 20AH Battery Packs For Electric vehicles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $0.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Jun-01-2008 9:29:28 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

